
Show HN: HugoBot – An integrated scratchpad for PHP - ziishaned
https://hugobot.io/
======
ziishaned
Hey guys,

Zeeshan from HugoBot here. Most of my time while I am prototyping something,
working on some project or just want to tinker with some snippet to see the
output, I had to go through the hassle of saving the script, opening my
terminal and running the code from there which was a little time taking and
annoying if you have to do that a lot. So I came up with this idea to build an
extension for VS Code that can run my PHP code on the go and show me the
output right beside my code without ever having to leave the editor. Hugobot
allows me to run my code and see the output right beside the code, all I have
to do is just hit some keystrokes and the output will be shown.

I have been working on the product for the past couple of weeks and I am
excited to share it with you all. I would love for you to take it for a test
drive and leave your comments, feedback, feature requests and questions here.
Happy to answer any questions that you might have.

PS. the extension is only available for VS Code currently, but our team is
working hard to make it available for the other editors and IDEs - you will
soon be able to use it on Sublime Text and IntelliJ. Stay tuned!

Thanks

